# Locked threads should be filtered out by "unanswered" filter



## Rastko (Dec 10, 2018)

... don't you think?


----------



## gkontos (Dec 10, 2018)

Then you would not be able to see any announcements that are also locked intentionally.


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 10, 2018)

...and everyone can see that threads, violating the rules, will actually be locked.
That will hopefully make flame war starters, rethink their plans and not start such a thread.
I think that worked quite well in the past.

Talking about "unanswerd", there is a filter already. Though, it's the other way around, as it does not filter those threads out, but only shows the unanswerd threads.
https://forums.freebsd.org/find-threads/unanswered


----------



## Rastko (Dec 13, 2018)

gkontos said:


> Then you would not be able to see any announcements that are also locked intentionally.


That is why I made a suggestion.



k.jacker said:


> ...and everyone can see that threads, violating the rules, will actually be locked.
> That will hopefully make flame war starters, rethink their plans and not start such a thread.
> I think that worked quite well in the past.
> 
> ...



Unanswered threads could hardly violate the rules, unless they are complete spam.
My reasoning is that it follows that the filter seemingly equates announcements with spam.


----------

